# feeling terrified



## Lola2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi just started taking my progynova for FET yesterday after a failed icsi cycle in Nov, the problem is we only have one frostie and I'm so terrified at the thought of our only one not surviving the thaw that I'm ill with worry   Does anyone know what the chances of thawing successfully are? I've been looking online but getting all sorts of different answers.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, it depends what freezing process they used. There's vitrification and slow programmable freezing. Most places say that vitrification has success rates of around 97% and the spf around 80%. I think most places use the vitrification process now.
Best of luck. X


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the stage and grade of the embryo will have the biggest determining factor nowadays. The freezing process itself tends to be very reliable xx


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

The freezing and thawing process has come so far , so I've read, and is always improving so I think it's quite rare that embryos don't survive the process. Try not to worry, I know it's hard, but it's out of your hands - so just focus on yourself as that's the only thing you can control.
All the best for your cycle hun  
Xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say we only had 1frozen blast and not only did it survive the thaw but she has just turned 4! Miracles do happen so think positive&good luck!

Melxxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey i also had one frostie transferred and he is 3 months old. Just try to relax and think positive. Easier said than done but by worrying you have nothing to gain.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have 2 miracles from a frostie that split into identical twins so have faith x


----------



## Lola2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to get back to me you have all given me hope    Think I was having a moment of panic about everything and I just lost my way a little bit, but I'm back on track now thanks to you all. I'm feeling much more positive about the FET now and I'm just going to take one step at a time and try not to worry so much about things, I do have a tendency to let my mind run riot     x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

It is completely natural to feel terrified. I will be going for a 2nd fet in about a year and I am sure I will be worried about various things at different stages during the cycle. And now it is even worse cos I have my son to worry about in addition .

Best of luck xxxx


----------



## tinkerbell78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lola I know  how you are feeling, I'm currently doing a FET cycle and only got one day 6 left. I've been told by my clinic it's got 90% chance survival. I'm worried I'm in the 10%! My track record with ivf hasn't been great. All we can do is pray and hope x


----------



## Spring chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

At the moment I am in not too sunny Spain and tomorrow I have my FET. But we only have 1 blast frozen.

Tomorrow I will sit at the clinic while they thaw the embryo. So I can so understand your fear. I am trying not to think about it, but it scares me silly thinking it may not survive.

I am trying to think that there is absolutely nothing I can do about the prosess, other than me taken my medicines as I should.

Sending you a big understanding hug


----------



## karen_cares72 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sending you good vibes and positive thoughts!! Hope to hear from you soon with an update!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Lola2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just a quick update, had the call from the embryologist this morning the thaw was successful, so we're in at 1pm for transfer. Sitting in the car park now worrying how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks lol


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Keeping my finvers crossed for you. Best of luck.  xxx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm another 1 frostie success story, mines just turned 4 months old. Good luck


----------



## Lola2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

thanks evan80 and congratulations wibble-wobble your little one is beautiful    xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------

